# One stubborn redfish



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome video to capture that fish's story. What's that lure?


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*location*

Where about were you at? The water looked pretty calm...nice fish...plus I wouldn't mind seeing an osprey


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool thanks for sharing! !


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

The lure is called the Tactical anglers stalker. It is a awesome walk the dog topwater lure.................i was fishing in the sound........


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

This is crazy, you've got some luck with the weirdest things happening and thanks to technology we can all I enjoy it on the internet. Nice vid.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Sweet video...nice red


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You got some great videos brother!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's crazy!
You have some insane stuff happen to you that's for sure.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it man. I hate I watched this. I see a good paddle kayak in the future. Killer Video. I'm Hooked


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I enjoy seeing your videos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Totally enjoyed that video!! Your GoPro on the headstrap really made it extra special. Very cool!! :yes:


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

not sure who was more stubborn, you or the fish :thumbsup:


----------

